# buying a new sectional???



## jackcss (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm setting up a van for drains cleaning and inspections.

Just for starts I have a sink and tub machine -odds and ends.

I need a larger machine Mostly 4" -6" pipe for now.
and a new camera - $ee $nake

I'm bouncing around on which sectional.

I like the K-60 but may come across something it can't handle once in a while.

I also like the K-1500SP but feel it's brute power may only be needed once in a blue moon, and if that's the case I could always borrow one to get the job done.
or better yet replace the entire line:thumbup:

What do you think for starters K-60 or K-1500sp????
could you make it through the year with a k-60 on residential and light commercial.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Once in a while and depending on the circumstances, a K60 can get you out of a jamb on pipe over 3". For regular use on 4" and 6" pipe, get the 1500. You'll regret it if you don't.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I use a 1500. I have never got a sewer I couldn't unclog that wasn't filled with concrete or something. It's heavy and a pain to use but, it works well which cuts down on time spent unclogging a drain.


----------



## jackcss (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks,

A 1500sp 1hp it will be.


----------

